# A. I in Michigan



## wmiller (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm in Lansing, the stud's in Flint, both of us will travel to get this done. Anyone has any recommendations for a vet to do a AI for me?

Thanks

Warren


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You're in the right spot. Best in the state (and one of the best in the country) is Dr Will Schultz at Schultz Veterinary Clinic in Okemos.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Just wanted to say good luck Warren, I hope this works for you, and welcome to the site!


----------



## wmiller (Feb 15, 2009)

Chris - thank you for the info,

Jane - thanks, I hope it works too

Warren


----------

